# EASY on me!!! Dumb question alert!



## Dialtone (Jun 14, 2006)

Ok, I am a fisherman through and through. But my father and I want to go shoot something this weekend. We are going to The Port Austin area to close out cottage for the year and want to take our 12 gauge shotguns. Can I just walk into a sportman store and purchase a small game license or do I need to take a hunter's safety course first?

Now I know this post sounds like a little kid asking stupid questions. But I am a grown man and I want to start getting into hunting. I was going to start small by taking this first step.


----------



## Big City (Aug 31, 2009)

You dont need hunters safety, just have your Drivers Liscense. It would be wise not to hunt until atleast 9:30am, and wouldnt stay later then 3:00pm. There are ALOT of bow hunters in that area.

Good Luck


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Big City said:


> You dont need hunters safety, just have your Drivers Liscense.


All hunters born after 1959 have to take a hunters safety course. I'm older than Dialtone and had to take one.

From the Mich DNR:


> Hunter education in Michigan has taught thousands of people safe hunting techniques, firearm handling and hunter ethics. Hunter safety is required if you were born after January 1, 1960 and you want to purchase any Michigan hunting license, or if you are planning an out-of-state hunting trip.


Have I ever been asked for a Hunters Safety card/certificate when buying a license? No, but its better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.

Chris


----------



## Big City (Aug 31, 2009)

The DNR passed the apprentice program 

*Apprentice Hunting License* 
A person who does not have a hunter safety certificate may purchase an apprentice hunting license. To purchase this license you must have, in your own name, a valid Michigan Driver License, state of Michigan ID card or DNR Sportcard. An apprentice hunter may purchase this license for two license years before he or she must successfully complete a hunter safety course. The apprentice hunting license is available to residents and nonresidents. 
Apprentice hunters under age 17, when afield, must be accompanied by a parent, guardian or someone 21 or older designated by their parent or guardian. This individual must possess a valid, regular hunting license to hunt the same game as the apprentice hunter. "Accompanied by" requires the adult to be able to come to the immediate aid of the apprentice and stay within a distance from the apprentice that permits uninterrupted, unaided visual and verbal contact. Apprentice hunters 17 and older, when afield, must be accompanied by someone 21 or older, who possesses a valid, regular hunting license to hunt the same game as the apprentice hunter. 
*A person may accompany no more than two apprentice hunters while hunting. *

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_14518_14520-32236--,00.html


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

Good to know Big City. I stand corrected. 

Dialtone, Good luck, be safe and have fun. :coolgleam


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

With the whole apprentice liscense deal, just make sure the first few times you hunt, go with someone who has plenty of experience in the field and you can trust as a safe hunter.


----------



## Dialtone (Jun 14, 2006)

Undestood on the safety issue. Thank you all for your input.


----------



## duckhunter382 (Feb 13, 2005)

my friend from chicago never took hunter safety and just bought a license with his drivers license. I was very confused but he said they didnt even question him and now he has lived in michigan for awhile and buys one every year.


----------



## Big City (Aug 31, 2009)

The most they will do is ask you if you bought a license the year before. If you say yes they will give you a Licsense. that machine they have is not all that advanced, and does not have record of everyone thats taken classes. after you turn 18 its pretty much an honor system. not a very smart box, i personally would like to see that change, theres too many people getting away with cheating the system, and im not talking about buying a lic without taking hunters saftey.


----------



## Waterloo Redtick (Nov 1, 2009)

Dialtone, if you don't want to feel awkward taking hunter's safety with a bunch of kids, it is apparently offered online nowadays; although you will still have to take the field portion either in a traditional hunter's safety class or home study class. Since the apprentice license is only valid for a couple of seasons, it may be best just to take hunter safety whenever you schedule allows it.

Check out the DNR website and click on the education and outreach tab on the left, and then on the hunter education and recreational safety tab also on the left
this will give you more information about the internet option or to find a classroom near you.


----------

